# How to scroll the image when while working with the adjustment brush



## MutantLabs (Jul 16, 2014)

I am zooming in when working with the adjustment brush. But then I do not seem to be able to scroll the image to continue to work on parts that are outside the visible editing area without leaving the adjustment brush mode, scroll and go back into brush mode.
My hope is that I am simply missing a keyboard modifier to be able to press that modifier (shift, etc.) and click and drag the portion of the image into the view. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AndreasM (Jul 16, 2014)

In the Navigator window (top / left) you can move the rectangle (that represents your zoomed-in work area) with the mouse. It's a bit twitchy, but works ok.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 16, 2014)

Press and hold the [Space Bar] and the brush will momentarily turn into a hand. Position the image where you want. Release the [Space Bar]. Continue painting.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2014)

In develop mode with any of the tools active, you can press the {space} bar.  The cursor turns into an 'hand' icon and you can click and drag the underlying image to reposition  it in the working window.

[too early in the morning for me to be quick on the draw.  I see Rikk is awake. ]


----------



## MutantLabs (Jul 16, 2014)

wow! Thanx for the quick replies! Both solutions are great.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 17, 2014)

To add to the discussion- eg. You want to scan the entire image for sensor dust spots while zoomed in.
Position the image so you are looking at the top-left corner, as per the advice above-
Press PAGE-DOWN, and keep pressing PAGE-DOWN. 
Your view will move down the image and then to the top of the next 'column' and continue down until you arrive at the right-bottom corner. This is similar to how your cursor would move down the text in a Multi-column word document.


----------



## Chad Westover (Jul 17, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> Press PAGE-DOWN, and keep pressing PAGE-DOWN.


Great tip, thanks!


----------



## MutantLabs (Jul 17, 2014)

thanx again. The pgdn shortcut is very useful. I  really like to work mostly with the keyboard.


----------

